# Finding/Buying a used Quad



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Man this is a pain in the ***. I've been lookin on craigslist, the forums, everywhere for weeks and just cant seem to find something older, in decent shape, for a good price. I had found an '88 honda 300 4x4 that I was sure I could get for $1000 or less... In Excellent shape!! But when the guy returned my email his reply said "Sold it yesterday." :nutkick: I Really dont want to spend a whole lot so thats part of the problem! lol.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

i know how ya feel. it took me a few weeks to find my 300 once i sold my foreman i had. just keep lookin ull find something.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

keep looking i got my 2000 honda 300 4x4 for 400 bucks and it was in good shape just needed a seat, and it runs like new


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

dang....I'd buy every Honda 300FW I could find for under 500bucks in just "descent" shape...maybe that even needed a rear diff!!!

You'll luck up on something...just kind of a bad time of year to be searchin for a bike.


----------



## LawedBigBear (Jan 23, 2010)

i found a 2000 foreman 450 for $1000 but the guy never said what was wrong with it in montgomery


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

I found a 93 300 for 1000, says everythings good besides the seat. Let me know if you want to know where its at


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well I've found an '02 Sportsman 700 that seems like a good deal.. waiting on another reply from the owner.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

I still have not figured out what Im going to do with this 06 700 cat I bought


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hmm... too bad you're too far away I might take it off your hands haha!

The dude w/ the polaris must think I'm just another sucker, per his last email, the tires (26" zilla's) we're "very expensive" and his price on the wheeler is firm. I told him I'll pass, that zilla's were the cheapest out there and then told him what I was going to offer cash price, but if his price is firm.. I guess I'll have to pass on the deal. We'll see what he says. I might have made him mad.. haha..


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Yep to far away It was for sale on here at one time I keep hearing alot about auctions that you have to have a membership to go to anybody ever tryed this


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

There's a local auction yard here that has a lot of quads, especially arctic cats (mostly repo's) but they wont let you crank them or ride them before you bid... so, I'm scratching that I think.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Yea, Never know whats goin on inside, plastic cleans up nice.....

Right before I bought my Brute New, I thought maybe used. I swear, I looked at several an the guys would start for a few seconds, an not let ya ride,... I was like, um I'll pass, but Thanks.

Glad I got a new Brute.


----------



## LawedBigBear (Jan 23, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> There's a local auction yard here that has a lot of quads, especially arctic cats (mostly repo's) but they wont let you crank them or ride them before you bid... so, I'm scratching that I think.


are you talking about the auction on highway 69?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Polaris what is the name of the auction company. I have a dealers licence to go to Mannheim auctions.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

It's southeast auctions guys name is j Michael langford. It is the one on 69


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ yeah.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i might have to look into that one. I would like to go pick up a bike or two.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Its a public auction. He has good stuff usually.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

What kinda of prices does this guy have I an intrested


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's an auction....................... There are no set prices. I'm sure there is a minimum bid, but it will vary w/ each item.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

http://www.seauction.com/

Details in the link.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

well the only bad thing about an auction and buying used you never know what your getting ... what did you say your limit was jon


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

I did a little research and you can preview the bikes before the auction.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

if it is like the ones we go to you can veiw the inventory the day before and hours up to the start.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well I think I may be buying this afternoon...... it's not exactly what I want but, it's 500 CC and its 4x4 and those are 2 important things... lol.. It's SRA though, thats one downside. but I might could fix that in the future 

Pics to come if I purchase.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Spill...........


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

be patient grasshopper.....


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Its a honda


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

bruteman said:


> Its a honda


Wrong  :bigok:


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

its a popo then


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

drtj said:


> its a popo then


Could be


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> Could be


:aargh4: The suspense is wearin' me out......


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

aw a popo well get us some pics as soon as possible


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Could be


 
Come on back to the Dark Side Jon, there are a handful of us to keep you company....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Heading out now.... :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> Heading out now.... :rockn:


Can't wait ta see it,........ Center punched!!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

My buddy who was suppose to roll w/ me canceled & now I don't really want to leave out @ 530. Puts me getting there at dark & don't want to see it in the dark. I might need new friends...


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

You better not be talking about me dang it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Maybe I should have said More? Instead of new. Either way........ And no I didnt mean you. I knew you couldnt go before I ever called.


----------



## C_Holland (Apr 6, 2010)

Be glad you ain't looking for a SxS man. I swear half the people selling them ask as much or more than what the new ones cost, lol. Might just have to keep saving and go but a new one. It would be a lot easier if the wife never heard of Dave Ramsey.....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I hear ya.. I wish I could get this one a little cheaper but... its still a pretty fair price.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Mines always up forsale.lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well I picked it up.. pics are in the Polaris Pic Thread.

It's a 2000 Polaris Scrambler 500 4x4


----------

